# Coyotes in my Neighborhood!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I never thought we would have this problem...they are in the woods at the end of our cul-de-sac, which is very close by..our next door neighbor's cat disappeared a couple of months ago and just this week, a neighbor's orange tabby is now gone..this has never happened in the 14 years we have lived here...now I am scared to death to take my tiny pups outside..I have heard that coyotes can jump over fences and will even come out in broad daylight...and they are quick...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I think it is time to screen in your deck! I know your pups like to be out there & they need some time outside so it may be a good solution. I miss your girls & now your Teddy. . . hint!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

It's very scary! We have them everywhere! I never ever let them out in my fenced yard without being right there with them. 
Recently, there was a ten yr old girl and father who was attacked in the next town over but the animal control thought it had rabies because it came out in the middle of the day.

Last night, I could hear this ear piercing scream from a wild animal. It was so scary that both my dogs were cowering as we listened.
I googled animal sounds and it sounded just like a fisher cat. I knew they were around but holy smokes...not in my back yard. It's like a zoo around here!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

April very scary.


Coyotes usually are afraid of adult humans, but they are fast. Joanne - fisher cats are one vicious animal. I think we heard one get a rabbit outside my bedroom window one night this summer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Never heard of fisher cats??


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Never heard of fisher cats??


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisher_(animal)

Nasty animal - they are not afraid of anything. Mostly live near wooded areas just below the Canadian border. I probably see 2 or 3 a year around here.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I never thought we would have this problem...they are in the woods at the end of our cul-de-sac, which is very close by..our next door neighbor's cat disappeared a couple of months ago and just this week, a neighbor's orange tabby is now gone..this has never happened in the 14 years we have lived here...now I am scared to death to take my tiny pups outside..I have heard that coyotes can jump over fences and will even come out in broad daylight...and they are quick...


April -

I have to ask - I assume Teddy is on the right in your picture - why does he look so guilty - cute but like he just did something he shouldn't?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> April -
> 
> I have to ask - I assume Teddy is on the right in your picture - why does he look so guilty - cute but like he just did something he shouldn't?


Teddy is in the middle..that is Rose on the right....I think she was getting tired of posing, mainly because Teddy would not be still..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So cute -

It looks like Teddy is fitting in. Are Teddy and Lily close?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> So cute -
> 
> It looks like Teddy is fitting in. Are Teddy and Lily close?


It took awhile, but they are now playing together...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

April, we have coyotes in my neighborhood. Granted I live out in the woods, but sometimes I can hear them howling down in the bottoms and they've been seen up here in the subdivision. I have a fenced-in back yard, and they only go out when I go out with them. There is a thing called a coyote bar. Seems like coyotes can climb even very tall fences so you put this bar at the top and it prevents them from climbing over.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We have coyotes here too! A Yorkie FB group that I belong to , one member's little Yorkie was attacked by a Raccoon. It broke it's leg and hurt it's eye. The vet said it was probably a mamma raccoon with babies, and was protecting them.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yikes, stay safe.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We also have coyotes. I think they are everywhere now. My dogs only go out on a leash with me. There are just too many predators out there.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We had a lot of coyotes until they had a cull a few years ago and haven't seen one for a while. But a clear night you can hear them ..
We stay outside with ours in a fenced area close to the house. Al is building an enclosed potty /run area for this winter because it gets dark early and Jan-Feb is mating season and welping season soon after, makes them even more aggressive.
We don't leave our eyes off ours until they're inside..

When we were in Florida, so many more critters that could eat our babies there so even more vigilent


----------



## --Ash-- (Dec 14, 2013)

That's scary - we've never had coyotes around me, but I live in a well populated neighborhood. There's a farm nearby, but I've only ever seen deer walk through. My husband's aunt lives five minutes away in a more rural area and she hears them all the time and has to be very careful not to let her cats outside. Coyotes can be persistent animals when they want their prey - be careful!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Tanner's Mom said:


> April, we have coyotes in my neighborhood. Granted I live out in the woods, but sometimes I can hear them howling down in the bottoms and they've been seen up here in the subdivision. I have a fenced-in back yard, and they only go out when I go out with them. There is a thing called a coyote bar. Seems like coyotes can climb even very tall fences so you put this bar at the top and it prevents them from climbing over.


I had the roll bar on our fence when I lived in California...they work great. They don't have chance to get over.
Unfortunately, around here, no one has heard of them....don't know why that is because we have tons of coyotes.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

We have lived in the same house for 21 years and I saw my first coyote last summer. He looked just like Wily Coyote, walking down the STREET! Haven't seen one since, but my two stay on the deck most of the time and only when we are out there.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

I hear you about critters in FL. We have had hawks, snakes and the killer brown recluse spider.


----------



## dixie7883 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coyotes*

*We have coyotes here also, we have missing cats too! We see them trotting up the street about dusk.

Never open your door without your babies having a harness and leash attached. Hawks have been known to swoop down and try to carry off small dogs. The bad thing is....they are so FAST!!! I had a hawk fly in front of me and catch a mockingbird. That's when I realized, even if I was prepared, I would be powerless to stop an attack before it was too late to catch them. My reflex is way off. Better to have them on a leash where they can only go so far. *

Loletta and Laci
Baby waiting at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> April, I think it is time to screen in your deck! I know your pups like to be out there & they need some time outside so it may be a good solution. I miss your girls & now your Teddy. . . hint!


Good advice!:thumbsup:
P.S. as long as a coyote can't rip through the screen or get the door open somehow, hunger can drive animals to go to great lengths to kill...}


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> April, we have coyotes in my neighborhood. Granted I live out in the woods, but sometimes I can hear them howling down in the bottoms and they've been seen up here in the subdivision. I have a fenced-in back yard, and they only go out when I go out with them. There is a thing called a coyote bar. Seems like coyotes can climb even very tall fences so you put this bar at the top and it prevents them from climbing over.


I remember, Marti! Scary! I have never heard of a coyote bar..interesting..



Furbabies mom said:


> We have coyotes here too! A Yorkie FB group that I belong to , one member's little Yorkie was attacked by a Raccoon. It broke it's leg and hurt it's eye. The vet said it was probably a mamma raccoon with babies, and was protecting them.


That's awful..



mdbflorida said:


> Yikes, stay safe.


Thank you



revakb2 said:


> We also have coyotes. I think they are everywhere now. My dogs only go out on a leash with me. There are just too many predators out there.


 In Florida? Oh my..



michellerobison said:


> We had a lot of coyotes until they had a cull a few years ago and haven't seen one for a while. But a clear night you can hear them ..
> We stay outside with ours in a fenced area close to the house. Al is building an enclosed potty /run area for this winter because it gets dark early and Jan-Feb is mating season and welping season soon after, makes them even more aggressive.
> We don't leave our eyes off ours until they're inside..
> 
> When we were in Florida, so many more critters that could eat our babies there so even more vigilent


 Terrible...oh, dear!



--Ash-- said:


> That's scary - we've never had coyotes around me, but I live in a well populated neighborhood. There's a farm nearby, but I've only ever seen deer walk through. My husband's aunt lives five minutes away in a more rural area and she hears them all the time and has to be very careful not to let her cats outside. Coyotes can be persistent animals when they want their prey - be careful!


They seem to like cats, don't they?!



sherry said:


> We have lived in the same house for 21 years and I saw my first coyote last summer. He looked just like Wily Coyote, walking down the STREET! Haven't seen one since, but my two stay on the deck most of the time and only when we are out there.


Oh my word! I hope they don't walk up my street



Barb J said:


> I hear you about critters in FL. We have had hawks, snakes and the killer brown recluse spider.





dixie7883 said:


> *We have coyotes here also, we have missing cats too! We see them trotting up the street about dusk.
> 
> Never open your door without your babies having a harness and leash attached. Hawks have been known to swoop down and try to carry off small dogs. The bad thing is....they are so FAST!!! I had a hawk fly in front of me and catch a mockingbird. That's when I realized, even if I was prepared, I would be powerless to stop an attack before it was too late to catch them. My reflex is way off. Better to have them on a leash where they can only go so far. *
> 
> ...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Coyotes are scary. I don't know if we have them here but I know cities around us have problems with them. My nephew who lives an hour away from us took a picture a couple of months ago of a huge black bear walking down the street in his neighbourhood......a residential subdivision! :w00t:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Tanner's Mom said:


> April, we have coyotes in my neighborhood. Granted I live out in the woods, but sometimes I can hear them howling down in the bottoms and they've been seen up here in the subdivision. I have a fenced-in back yard, and they only go out when I go out with them. There is a thing called a coyote bar. Seems like coyotes can climb even very tall fences so you put this bar at the top and it prevents them from climbing over.


Yes--good to know a 'coyote bar' is in existence but hopefully I will never live in a place where coyotes are a problem & won't need one!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Yes--good to know a 'coyote bar' is in existence but hopefully I will never live in a place where coyotes are a problem & won't need one!


Don't look now!
http://www.njskylands.com/ecocoyotes


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey we even had coyotes in NYC last year. One was in the park the next block from me and was seen running down the avenue here. :w00t::w00t: By contrast we only saw a coyote in our area in VT once. And he was lying dead on the side of a dirt road leading to an old ski area and our homes. The same weekend we saw a Black Bear and a moose so not sure how the pecking order went, but the coyote was attacked by an animal not a human. Never saw one again. Can't say the same for the bears and moose.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

We live 2 houses down from an abandoned rail road track, and last week Izzy was out on the porch barking toward the RR. I was trying to see what she was barking at, and a coyote went running down the tracks. It was scary. She knew it was there, but I didn't see it because there's a house in between.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*We don't have coyotes here so far, but I know they have them in Sarasota....We do have bear scares here all the time though. I'm so glad my husband and stepson built my little dog run right outside my front door. I have a bench on the porch and they are right there in front of me the whole time. *

*I've told my husband, if I'm not home and he's home alone with Milo and Mia and they need to go out, NEVER NEVER just open the door and let them out...never leave them alone outside...I worry about human predators just as much since we live on a corner and there are cars always driving by and people out walking. *


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Coyotes can tear through a screen, I heard about one in Chicago area, chased two dogs back home , owner let the dogs in , closed the glass storm door and coyote bashed in the glass, Luckily it was enough to stun the coyote but the owner still shut the heavier door, just in case..


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> Coyotes can tear through a screen, I heard about one in Chicago area, chased two dogs back home , owner let the dogs in , closed the glass storm door and coyote bashed in the glass, Luckily it was enough to stun the coyote but the owner still shut the heavier door, just in case..



That happened in Riverside, I used to work at their library part time. It's by some heavy woods. It was crazy... And it was a pack of coyotes I believe... I think that was a fluke as I've never heard of them being so aggressive. Plus I think the guy even shot his gun to scar them off!


----------



## zoostation (Jul 20, 2012)

I work in the outdoor products industry now, so while I am not a hunter I deal with hunter types all year long. I can tell you the coyotes are getting to be very prevalent across the country. And the eastern ones have a tendency to be larger than their western counterparts, trappers and taxidermists tell me they also seem to be getting bigger. Forty pounders are not unheard of in the northeast. This is our reward for wiping out the Gray Wolf. Coyotes are a real threat to domestic dogs both large and small. They are smart, ruthless, and will kill just for the sake of it. My little one never goes out alone.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> That happened in Riverside, I used to work at their library part time. It's by some heavy woods. It was crazy... And it was a pack of coyotes I believe... I think that was a fluke as I've never heard of them being so aggressive. Plus I think the guy even shot his gun to scar them off!


Thanks,I knew I read it someplace.. It was scarey,isn't there a wooded park where they've been seen?

They were bad here ,but they had a coyote cull a few years ago and haven't heard them in a while,but I still keep my babies close by in a small fenced in area to potty and under tight supervision the whole time. Watching all around and from above since we have eagles, owls and some huge hawks..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think I would use wire rather than a screen and still have to be out on the porch with them. They seem to be everywhere, we never had coyotes when I was growing up and now in the last few years we hear of occasional sightings in town. And also walking down the street during the day. Then you forget about for a while, until the next time.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Haven't had any sightings of coyotes nor heard their cry in my area of the boonies but I know they are out there.
We have a fair share of critters. My son even saw a black Panther go into the woods across the street 2 Thanksgivings ago. We have Bobcats, Fox, Panthers, deer, as well as the normal small critters.

We had baby ducks in a pen my son just built on the deck for their protection and not even an hour later, a gorgeous young Red Fox was on the deck trying to get at them, licking his lips! My son had to modify the pen for them. So, you have to be careful of Fox as well; they are very quick.


----------

